# [SOLVED] Can't play games filling monitor screen



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

HP 2310m monitor, HP Pavilion p6310f desktop with integrated NVIDIA GeForce 9100. I had to reinstall Windows 7 on my pc and before doing so, could play games with them covering the screen with setting the resolution to 1440 x 900. Afterwards cannot do that. Some will fill the screen at 1600 x 1200, most not. Tried unchecking full screen and them maximizing the box which worked on a few also., some couldn't be maximized. A couple actually did fill the screen. It really sucks having a 23" monitor and not being able to utilize the full screen! Any other suggestions????? Also, all drivers updated and correct monitor shows in device manager.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

Hello Jam
this is a setting in your Nvidia Control Panel
Open Nvidia Control Panel
under display choose Adjust desktop size and position
choose Full Screen instead of Aspect Ratio
click on apply and now try your games


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

Thanks, but I don't seem to have that setting! Here's a shot of my NVIDIA panel.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

Tried to change to Use NVIDIA scaling and Do not scale and I hit apply and it asks if I want to keep it, I click yes and it reverts back to Use my displays built-in scaling!


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

So your monitor is set at 1920x1080 but you are trying to run your games in 1600x1200 and 1440x900? 
Try changing your desktop resolution to match what you are setting the game resolution to.

I.E. game set to 1440x900 change desktop resoluion to 1440x900. 
Also you might want to purchase a dedicated graphics card (and Psu to push it)if want to continue gaming at high resolution.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

If there is a way to change game resolution, I can't find it. I just can't understand how I could play them all filling the screen before the reinstall and not after!:sad:


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

There is almost always a way to change your games resolution. The game will have a settings option in the main menu or some games just have graphics options setting in the menu. You can change your resolution there.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

In the games I have, the only options I have is full screen or not full screen. So aggravating when it worked before reinstalling Windows 7!


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

If I got a dedicated low end video card, would that make my games fill the screen again? So aggravating when they did before the reinstallin of Windows 7!
GIGABYTE GV-R645D3-512I Radeon HD 6450 512MB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card is the card I'm looking at.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

What games are you trying to play? Also note that the 6450 requires a minimum 400watt psu as well.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

Just Hidden Object games, mostly from Big Fish Games. Hidden Mysteries series, Hidden Object Crossword, Big City Adventure series, Echoes of the Past, I have many along the same genre. I would have to upgrade PSU also if I got the card. But........would it solve the problem???


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

Shouldn't need to upgrade your video card with the games you have mentioned. But to answer your question yes you would need to upgrade your power supply in order to provide the power needed to run your new video card.
After you re-installed windows on your pc did you install the latest video card drivers for your pc? That may be why you don't have the option as described by RockmasteR above. You can get the 32 Bit Windows 7 driver here and the 64 bit here. Don't know why I didn't have you try that first.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

I tried updating drivers through device manager after reinstall and it says I have the latest drivers installed. Both NVIDIA drivers and monitor drivers.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Can't play games filling monitor screen*

Installed the updated drivers and many more games are filling the screen now but still some that won't! So, I think I'd better leave well enough alone! Thanks a million!!:smile:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

glad to see you solved it 

just go to the Nvidia Control Panel and I think you could set the aspect ratio to fill the screen

I'll close this thread, if you need more help with the same issue PM me and I'll reopen it

enjoy your games


----------

